# Metal Cutting Portable Bandsaw



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

We don't know your location but I would suggest finding a "DeWalt/Milwaulkee/B&D/Porter-Cable/ect." repair center near you. There is one in Norcross, GA. I send certain tools to and they have yet failed to repair these tools.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Patso, That is good advice from Thurman. I had a similar problem recently, not with a tool, but with getting a problem fixed on a 50 year old furnace blower motor. A friend told me of a really old time electric motor repair place 25 miles away in Hollywood.
They did not have a Web Site so I just took my motor in and was amazed that in their Store was a whole world of old time skill, knowledge, and parts. The whole place looked like a 1940 repair shop movie set. They knew all about my problem and fixed it quickly and very reasonably.
.
Edit: List your location on your profile and you will get more tips on sources near you.
My local So Cal Tool Repair source is
http://www.westwoodpowertools.net/services.html


----------



## 7echo (Aug 24, 2008)

Might find something of use on this site...

http://vintagemachinery.org/


----------

